# مجسم فيلا سكنية للمعماري الجيلاني



## abudreen (22 فبراير 2009)

هذا المجسم مطروح للنقد فأتمنى منكم المشاركة​


----------



## abudreen (23 فبراير 2009)

هذه عروض للمجسم ..... أتمنى منكم المشاركة و الإستفادة


----------



## abudreen (23 فبراير 2009)

وهذ باقي عروض المجسم .....و أتمنى لكم الاستمتاع بالمشاهدة


----------



## ARCHITECSALAF (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي وفقك الله
عمل جميل


----------



## معماري3 (24 فبراير 2009)

mashaa Allah

bel tawfeek en shaa Allah


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (24 فبراير 2009)

عمل ممتاز واتمنى نشوفه بعد الانتهاء من التفاصيل


----------



## med89 (28 فبراير 2009)

روووووووووووووعة....


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 فبراير 2009)

بس كمل الباقي 


جميل


----------



## أبو مفتاح (1 مارس 2009)

:15:تصميم قوي ويستحق التقدير ،،، وفقكم الله ،، ولوترسل لنا التفاصيل الداخلية لكي يكتمل ابداعك، وشكراً


----------



## ابن باديس (2 مارس 2009)

العمل طيب و يستحق الشكر و نحن في انتاظر تفاصيل التنفيذ لمتابعة تطور هذا البحث الجريء.
الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رهف (16 مايو 2009)

برافو بس كمل شغل ياعبدو....................................................


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (16 مايو 2009)

عمل فريد من نوعه ....اكمل واتحفنا....


----------



## وليدجبر (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المجسم واطلب منك تصميم بسيط لبيت من طبقتين على مساحة 300متر مربع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شاهر رزق (17 مايو 2009)

تسلم يدك كتل جميلة و منظمة و مرتبطة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamassaus (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيييييلا ع الموضوع


----------



## فيصل2010 (19 مايو 2009)

يسلمووووو اخي على المووووضووع الجميل والاكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس الطمو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## سعدالعراقي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

تصميم جميل وفيه حركه جريئه وفيه العديد من الحيل المعماريه والخداع البصري الشيء الكثير


----------



## يامن إدلبي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

العمل جريئ جدا ... إلى الأمام


----------



## فضيلة الدنيا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس خلاق ومميز بارك الله لك و زادنا واياك علما لنفع امتنا وتطويرها 
لعب مدروس بالاحجام ومتقن ومتحمسة لاراها بعد التفصيل
تحياتي ونفع الله بك


----------



## مصطفى رافع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود.....


----------



## roooooooooon (7 ديسمبر 2009)

كتير مجسم حلو بجد روعة


----------



## المهندس ماركوم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل فنئ رائع كصوره
اما كتطبيق فلا ينتسب للمعماري وانما للفن والرسم


----------



## palnet2007 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

لا اتوقع ان يكون منظر فيلا جميلة لان الفيلا الجميلة هي التي يشعر بها الانسان بالراحة مش المنظر فقط لان هذا عش الاسرة مش للصور


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ktkat (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## م علاء قاسم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

محتاج مهندس عمارة بالاسماعيلية حديث التخرج


----------



## ASOO (19 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## باسط العوامى (23 يناير 2010)

عمل جميل جدا


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (23 يناير 2010)

عمل جميل جدا وفكرة جريئة..
نتمنى رؤية التفاصيل الداخلية..
تقبل مروري..


----------



## حمادة السامرائي (24 يناير 2010)

شئ جميل وعاشت الايادي


----------



## زيد كلاسيك (4 فبراير 2010)

عمل رائع فعلا


----------



## ttitto (4 فبراير 2010)

*عمل ممتاز واتمنى نشوفه بعد الانتهاء من التفاصيل*​
اتمني لك التوافيق


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## م.بوليانا (4 فبراير 2010)

حلوووووووووووووووو


----------



## hermione (4 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله فعلا تصميم رووووووووووعه ومنتظرين باقى التفاصيل


----------



## alrufaidy (6 فبراير 2010)

*مبدع وتستحق التشجيع ونستحق منك اتحافنا بالجديد حول هذا التصميم . مع يقيني الاكيد بانك لم تهمل الوظيفة من المبنى لأن الشكل رائع وفيه رؤيه واعية .*


----------



## مازن12 (10 فبراير 2010)

عمل جميل بس ما يحتاج هذا التعقيد


----------



## foaadalsalim (12 فبراير 2010)

تصميم راقي جدا ورئاسي .


----------



## عراقية معمارية (12 فبراير 2010)

عمل جميل وقمة في الابداع


----------



## الموصلي العتيق (19 فبراير 2010)

تصميم اكثر من رائع ....بس يحتاج مال كثير


----------



## fatma2011 (13 مارس 2010)

دمج بين الحيال والواقعية عمل رائع


----------



## يحيى سلمان (13 مارس 2010)

لم استطع الوصول إلى المجسم أرجو اعلامي عن كيفية الوصول اليه و شكراً


----------



## سهيل نجم عبد (13 مارس 2010)

لا بارك الله في علم لاينفع الناس . عمل جميل واتمنى ان يوفقك الله في اكماله


----------



## woodpecker190 (13 مارس 2010)

الحقيقة انا لو جبت كرسى خشب وكسرته ميت حته وكومته فى ركن الحجرة 

حيعطينى نفس الأنطباع والشكل لهذه الفيلا 

عمل يبعث على عدم الراحة ...مع عدم الاهانة


----------



## مشاري الهرموش (9 مايو 2010)

اكثر من روعة ،، يعطيك العافية


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 مايو 2010)

عمل جميل ويستحق التقير
استمر.........


----------



## happy_word (30 أغسطس 2010)

تصميم لطيف جدا ..يستحق الشكر


----------



## منير سعادة (30 أغسطس 2010)

*العمل طيب و يستحق الشكر و نحن في انتاظر تفاصيل التنفيذ لمتابعة تطور هذا البحث الجريء.
الشكر الجزيل*​


----------



## mn ana (7 سبتمبر 2010)

روعهههههههههههههههههه


----------



## رهوف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما شاء الله شى رائع
بجد كتير حلو يسلمو*


----------



## aljabrea (27 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي وننتظر باقي التفاصيل


----------



## كاظم الزوية (2 فبراير 2011)

اتمنا لك الموفقية


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------

